# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قرار رقم (1) لسنة 2014م بمد فترة اعفاء تخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الاراضي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قرار رقم (1) لسنة 2014م
رئيس القضاء
عملا باحكام المادة(96) من قانون تسوية الاراضي وتسجيلها لسنة 1925م وبعد الاطلاع علي القرار(107) لسنة 2013م
اصدر القرار الاتي نصه:
تمــــــــــــد فترة اعفاء تخفيض رسوم تسجيلات الاراضي ابتداء من اول يناير2014م وحتي نهاية مارس 2014م
صدر تحت توقيعي في اليوم الرابع من شهر ربيع الاول عام 1435هـ الموافق اليوم الخامس من شهر يناير 2014م
محمد حمد احمد ابوسن
رئيس القضاء

*

----------

